# Undercarriage Cover, not belly pan...



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

Hey All,

Does anyone know the part number for the undercarriage covers that are one the sides or the driver/passenger seats? Found a pic on here...any help is appreciated. 


Thanks!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Looks like item#16 ?

http://www.keffervwparts.com/a/Volk...OR--RAILS-PILLARS--ROCKER--FLOOR/9257510.html


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey man .. the new parts are plastic instead of "felt" .. ecs has them left #3C8825201AKT and right #3C8825202AKT belly pans with hardware .. good luck!


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

kbad said:


> hey man .. the new parts are plastic instead of "felt" .. ecs has them left #3C8825201AKT and right #3C8825202AKT belly pans with hardware .. good luck!


Thanks Guys! Appreciate it! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dpost7 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Under Body Shield*

Hi There,

What Year? I just ordered these yesterday. I have a 2013. CC Sport Plus. These have been verified by a VW parts person. 

3C8825201A Floor Pan Splash Shield. Underbody shield.	1	$73.20
3C8825202B
WHT000713. Shouldered hex nut

Got these and 4 other items and the shipping was only $25.00. Got them at Jim Ellis VW online.


----------



## Tonerock26 (May 23, 2016)

dpost7 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> What Year? I just ordered these yesterday. I have a 2013. CC Sport Plus. These have been verified by a VW parts person.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Mine is also 2013 Rline. Thanks again everyone for the help!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

